# 2d High-Resolution Rendering



## pecxen (21. Januar 2008)

Hi,

wie kann ich eine 2d Grafik auf High-Resolution rendern, bzw mit welchem Programm/Tool/Plugin?

Im Voraus vielen Dank 

mfg
flo


----------

